# Needed: can opener that's not a piece of junk.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I know there was a thread about this topic from ages ago. I couldn't find it. The best ones i have are still the ones from the 1980's. Those are two Swinglines that I inherited from mom and mil. But they're old and rather worn out.

I do have some of those P38's but it's a struggle to open a #10 can with that, let alone a smaller can. I don't want to be struggling with opening a can and possibly cutting myself in the event of the Apocalypse.

The last two I bought from Amazon had great reviews. I don't know if something bad happened during a subsequent production after those reviews, but both are pieces of junk.

ZYLISS was the worst. Couldn't open a can right from the start.

BENSEAO worked great for about two weeks. Now it's a piece of junk

Is it just me? Or do other people have this problem? If we can send a man to the moon, why can't someone produce a decent can opener?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Swingaway.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Swing-Way-60...+away+manual+can+opener&qid=1579794351&sr=8-7

One thing I have noticed over the years is that if the cutting wheel and the gear get the least bit gunked up...none of them work well. Scalding hot water and a nylon brush keeps them clean. Pssst...I'm not saying yours are gunked up...just a tip.

Lots of videos out there about them. The one linked gets great reviews, especially for the larger cans. It also has a large crank handle which I like.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

It's not much if you say it real fast.

Air Powered Cown Punch Can Opener W/ Magnetic Lid Remover
https://www.missionrs.com/edlund-61...MIx5moioua5wIVjP_jBx3V0QpTEAQYByABEgJTg_D_BwE

My wife has one of these now... I hate it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Blame our government for the regulations and taxes that caused US Manufacturers to get the chicoms to produce shitty can openers (and most other products)

We have an ECKO manual can opener that we have been using for 30+ years. Mrs S hates it, but it works for me.

We too have a Zyliss that works great for me but not for Mrs S. Bought it in 2015 according to Amazon's records that pulled up when I clicked your link! Scary.

My favorite is the OXO Manual Can Opener but Mrs S cannot make the damn thing work for her either. Maybe you women need to work on your grip strength?

Also, like Robie said, if it gets gummed up it will not perform.

We also have a handful of the ECKO models, still in the little cardboard wrappers that it came from when we got them from Chicom-mart. We keep them in our canned food pantry in case SHTF.

I might try this one from Steuby Co when the others break

https://www.steuby.com/can-opener.html


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Maybe you women need to work on your grip strength?


I'm certainly not going to go down that road.

I will say however...there is a little bit of "holding your tongue just right" to getting them to work flawlessly.

The angle of attack has to be correct or you're just "spinning your wheels".

Let's be realistic too. Just as everything else has gotten chintzier over the years, I'm sure cans have also.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Maybe you women need to work on your grip strength? 


I don’t have any problem with my grip unless I lose feeling in my hands. But maybe as I get older I will lose even more strength and then not be able to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'm certainly not going to go down that road.
> 
> I will say however...there is a little bit of *"holding your tongue just right" to getting them to work flawlessly.*
> 
> ...


Technique is everything.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Annie said:


> Is it just me? Or do other people have this problem? If we can send a man to the moon, why can't someone produce a decent can opener?


I've used the same can opener for about 13 years and it's great. I haven't found a can that it doesn't work on. It's the can opener inside my Leatherman Core. This may not be the type of answer you're looking for. But if I'm gonna be honest, it's the best can opener that I've ever use.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Robie said:


> I'm certainly not going to go down that road.
> 
> I will say however...there is a little bit of "holding your tongue just right" to getting them to work flawlessly.
> 
> ...


Again regulations have raised the cost to manufacture things in the US that used to be made here and made well. Reduce regulations back to early 1990's levels and more stuff will be made in the US and made well. Tariff the hell out of the chicoms and make it impossible for them to ship their crap here.

But I will state again that keeping your can openers clean and in good working conditions and maybe working on grip strength might help.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Maybe you women need to work on your grip strength?
> 
> I don't have any problem with my grip unless I lose feeling in my hands. But maybe as I get older I will lose even more strength and then not be able to do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes ma'am! As we get older and simple joint deterioration occurs, it is only natural to lose strength in the hands. Squeezing a tennis ball or using a spring loaded grip trainer will do wonders for any loss of grip strength as you age.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Watch garage and estate sales. I find plenty of old GREAT items that were designed to last.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

@Annie Ignore all the other suggestions and go straight for the EZ-DUZ-IT. They will rust, so you have to take care of them, but they are as good as the old Swinglines.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a upgrade to the P-38 opener, it is called the P-51, 2X the size, sportsman's guide has them.

Take a look at these here.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/14295/wall-mount-hand-held-can-openers.html

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/14287/commercial-can-openers.html

This is one I have USGI version.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ed...n-opener-with-16-adjustable-bar/333U12WB.html


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> It's not much if you say it real fast.
> 
> Air Powered Cown Punch Can Opener W/ Magnetic Lid Remover
> https://www.missionrs.com/edlund-61...MIx5moioua5wIVjP_jBx3V0QpTEAQYByABEgJTg_D_BwE
> ...


Why do you hate it?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Swing-Way-60...+away+manual+can+opener&qid=1579794351&sr=8-7
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years is that if the cutting wheel and the gear get the least bit gunked up...none of them work well. Scalding hot water and a nylon brush keeps them clean. Pssst...I'm not saying yours are gunked up...just a tip.
> 
> ...


Looks like the one we use, . . . and have for several years, . . .

Makes light work of any can around, . . . especially with the big turning handle.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

@Annie I wonder if the openers you've bought & failed, were designed to cut the can from the side instead of the top??? From the looks of Hawgs pic, it looks like the cutting wheels are on the side of the can top. I just found out the last couple of years, that openers actually do that and I had been doing wrong (or different) all these years.

Also, just a tip for SHTF and no opener available...&#8230;..you can rub the can top on concrete with a bit of water and it will open. Depending on the contents, it can get messy.....but it does work. #2 son seen it on one of those survival shows years ago and just had to try it out with a can of tuna.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks, that's a good idea but I think you can see from the links that they were side openers not top openers


JustAnotherNut said:


> @Annie I wonder if the openers you've bought & failed, were designed to cut the can from the side instead of the top??? From the looks of Hawgs pic, it looks like the cutting wheels are on the side of the can top. I just found out the last couple of years, that openers actually do that and I had been doing wrong (or different) all these years.
> 
> Also, just a tip for SHTF and no opener available...&#8230;..you can rub the can top on concrete with a bit of water and it will open. Depending on the contents, it can get messy.....but it does work. #2 son seen it on one of those survival shows years ago and just had to try it out with a can of tuna.


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Why do you hate it?


Because its slow and not intuitive from a normal can opener. I spent more time trying to get it to start cutting than it was worth. It would be quicker if I used a K bar or a hack saw.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If any of you have decided to store canned goods like we do, do a quick valuation of your canned stores. Why would you not have a few extra Can Openers put away as well?



JustAnotherNut said:


> @Annie I wonder if the openers you've bought & failed, were designed to cut the can from the side instead of the top??? From the looks of Hawgs pic, it looks like the cutting wheels are on the side of the can top. I just found out the last couple of years, that openers actually do that and I had been doing wrong (or different) all these years.
> 
> Also, just a tip for SHTF and no opener available...&#8230;..you can rub the can top on concrete with a bit of water and it will open. Depending on the contents, it can get messy.....but it does work. #2 son seen it on one of those survival shows years ago and just had to try it out with a can of tuna.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have used a bayonet to open "C" rat cans in the service, can still do it today if ever needed


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Back in the day, your knife was your can opener. Who remembers cans that came with a key to open them?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Have used a bayonet to open "C" rat cans in the service, can still do it today if ever needed


Many of times in deer camp have used a pig sticker to open cans then peeled potatoes or gut a deer with the same pig sticker. 
a few swipes on my pocket steel and ready to shave with it again. Wait..... I don't shave have had a beard since 1979


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Back in the day, your knife was your can opener. Who remembers cans that came with a key to open them?


Yup all sardine cans came with a key a few decades ago.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Seems like canned hams had something like it too. Suppose the sharp edges got them banned.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not to want go off topic, but a company in the UK is selling knives that have no point on them?

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...d-pointless-plans-give-blunt-knives-domestic/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not to want go off topic, but a company in the UK is selling knives that have no point on them?
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...d-pointless-plans-give-blunt-knives-domestic/


The country or the city of Londicistan are trying to legally ban all pointed knives.

Yeah, the muzslimes will be OK with that, they will just go "Leroy Brown" on the people, no points there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Back in the day, your knife was your can opener. Who remembers cans that came with a key to open them?


I do, even the coffee cans had a key.

I also remember using needle nose pliers when the key or the tab broke off.

Also remember keys on ammunition cans, 192 rounds of 30 APM-2 in 8 round clips and bandoleers in each can.

We called them spam cans which also had the keys.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I also remember using needle nose pliers when the key or the tab broke off.


I'll be honest. i don't miss those dam keys one bit.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> Thanks, that's a good idea but I think you can see from the links that they were side openers not top openers
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


But for the most part, the only difference was the angle you held the opener. Most people catch the cutting wheels along the top with the opener held to the side of the can as they open it. Maybe try holding the opener on the top, with the cutting wheels down and just over the side edge of the lip of the can? It might work better, maybe not as we all know stuff made today is not made like it used to be


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

JustAnotherNut said:


> But for the most part, the only difference was the angle you held the opener. Most people catch the cutting wheels along the top with the opener held to the side of the can as they open it. Maybe try holding the opener on the top, with the cutting wheels down and just over the side edge of the lip of the can? It might work better, maybe not as we all know stuff made today is not made like it used to be


Thanks, I already tried that. Didn't work. I tossed both openers in the can.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If any of you have decided to store canned goods like we do, do a quick valuation of your canned stores. Why would you not have a few extra Can Openers put away as well?


Yeah, it's important.

If I can operate a car and a firearm, I should be able to open a can of beans. It's not me, it's because they're all made in China. I think they actually _want_ the things to fail. It's good for business if you have to buy more pieces of junk.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> It's good for business if you have to buy more pieces of junk.


 You just now are realizing that? Its called planned obsolescence.

same reason the average life of a new washer and dryer are about 5 years or less. I've had 3 of each in the last 10 years.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> Thanks, I already tried that. Didn't work. I tossed both openers in the can.


To be honest, the ones that are battery operated and sit on top of the can have worked well for me and a few others that use them.

I bought one for my Mom many years ago because of her arthritis.

It surprised me how long the batteries lasted and that they actually did a good job of opening cans (from the side).

Probably not the best shtf opener but, for daily use, they work pretty well...even on the #10 cans.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> You just now are realizing that? Its called planned obsolescence.
> 
> same reason the average life of a new washer and dryer are about 5 years or less. I've had 3 of each in the last 10 years.


No, I already knew..I've been living it most of my adult life. Just puttin it out there for the sake of venting a little, thanks.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> To be honest, the ones that are battery operated and sit on top of the can have worked well for me and a few others that use them.
> 
> I bought one for my Mom many years ago because of her arthritis.
> 
> ...


The secret is to...get it started and then take your hands off it and let it do it's thing. Automatically stops when it's done.

Magnetized so the lid comes with it when you remove it. No sharp edges left over either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More and more cans of food are being produced with Pop Tops, no opener necessary. But not all. So if you plan to store extra cans of food, buy extra can openers. Sure the can openers tend to suck after a while, but I'd rather have some than none.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

These are handy to have on hand also. If you need to open a can, this will do it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> No, I already knew..I've been living it most of my adult life. Just puttin it out there for the sake of venting a little, thanks.


You must be pretty young then because most of my adult life things lasted for 25 to 30 years.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

1skrewsloose said:


> Back in the day, your knife was your can opener. Who remembers cans that came with a key to open them?


Spam used to come that way.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> But for the most part, the only difference was the angle you held the opener. Most people catch the cutting wheels along the top with the opener held to the side of the can as they open it. Maybe try holding the opener on the top, with the cutting wheels down and just over the side edge of the lip of the can? It might work better, maybe not as we all know stuff made today is not made like it used to be


That is the beauty of the EZ-DUZ-IT can opener I linked. It wasn't just hyperbole when I said they are the old Swinglines, they really are.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> That is the beauty of the EZ-DUZ-IT can opener I linked. It wasn't just hyperbole when I said they are the old Swinglines, they really are.


We had one very similar to what you posted it lasted 25 years and worked quite easily for old arthritic hands.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> We had one very similar to what you posted it lasted 25 years and worked quite easily for old arthritic hands.


It was probably a Swingline. When they got out of the can opener business, EZ-DUZ-IT took it over.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*
How to open a can without a can opener.*
Free and works every time.

1 Minute Video


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I love it!

The chicoms are infecting the world with a pandemic virus designed to kill off western civilization
The socialist demtards are trying to get rid of the Bill of Rights of the most successful Constitution ever and impeach a successful American President
The jihadists are trying to kill or enslave anyone who gets in the way of their goal to take over the world
The illegals/drug cartels are killing our people with drugs and infiltrating our way of life

And we have 6 pages of stuff about CAN OPENERS FOR HEAVENS SAKE! :vs_mad:

(I know, I'm guilty too but dang people, lets focus! :vs_closedeyes


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I love it!
> 
> The chicoms are infecting the world with a pandemic virus designed to kill off western civilization
> The socialist demtards are trying to get rid of the Bill of Rights of the most successful Constitution ever and impeach a successful American President
> ...


Multitasking at it's best.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> I love it!
> 
> The chicoms are infecting the world with a pandemic virus designed to kill off western civilization
> The socialist demtards are trying to get rid of the Bill of Rights of the most successful Constitution ever and impeach a successful American President
> ...


I mean...this is a forum. We TALK about things. Talking about those serious problems you mentioned won't fix them, or affect them even a tiny little bit. Can openers we can control.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess the best thing is kill em all, let God sort them out.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Best can opener we're run into so far is the "Little Beaver" made by Starfrit.
Sometime very hard to find... Amazon has them once in a while, but not that often.
The last time we found them, we bought several... we have two at home, one in the motor home, two up at the mountain retreat (retirement home in 17 months-ish)


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

whoppo said:


> Best can opener we're run into so far is the "Little Beaver" made by Starfrit.
> Sometime very hard to find... Amazon has them once in a while, but not that often.
> The last time we found them, we bought several... we have two at home, one in the motor home, two up at the mountain retreat (retirement home in 17 months-ish)


Holy moly! Forget the can opener, I want one of these!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> Thanks, I already tried that. Didn't work. I tossed both openers in the can.


That's too bad.....you could have saved them for barter SHTF. The other guy would think he got a deal. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> You just now are realizing that? Its called planned obsolescence.
> 
> same reason the average life of a new washer and dryer are about 5 years or less. I've had 3 of each in the last 10 years.


You do way too much laundry. :tango_face_smile:

But then again, that's one chore I'd rather not, if I don't have too


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I love it!
> 
> The chicoms are infecting the world with a pandemic virus designed to kill off western civilization
> The socialist demtards are trying to get rid of the Bill of Rights of the most successful Constitution ever and impeach a successful American President
> ...


We are focused......on can openers. They are a very important tool to have and could mean the difference between life & death. I mean, think of the kids starving because those chicoms make shitty can openers. We gotta find a solution now while we still can. All those concerns of yours are well & good but halfway around the world and this is the here & now. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Modern manual (no battery) can openers seem to be pretty lame but this seems to be the best one I found judging by reviews. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064O93L8/ref=twister_B07ZHP75V1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

KitchenAid Can Opener, Aqua Sky https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CMVPSS8?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I was in the same situation for about a year, I knew I needed a can opener that was decent, but I didn't want to risk buying junk...again.
Anyway I bit the bullet and got this one, no regrets. It's really solid, and opens everything I've thrown at it, including oddball cans from the Asian grocery stores. Plus it's a funky retro color.


----------



## Eisregen (Jan 13, 2020)

Its maybe unusual for you but i use a swiss army knife in my kitchen for many things. One of these things is to open cans without integrated top grip. It is stainless for life and has a unbelievable quality! I love it!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

best frigging opener EVER


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Yes ma'am! As we get older and simple joint deterioration occurs, it is only natural to lose strength in the hands. Squeezing a tennis ball or using a spring loaded grip trainer will do wonders for any loss of grip strength as you age.


+1 on this.

I also discovered a web site with 7 exercises for wrists and hands put out by an orthopedic surgeon. Highly recommended. Requires nothing but a 5lb. dumbell or the equivalent. (1 gal water weights 8 pounds, just fyi.)

And... here it is! https://breakingmuscle.com/fitness/7-exercises-to-maximize-hand-wrist-and-forearm-strength?page=0,1


----------

